# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  [URGENT] Recherche FA de CONVALESCENCE pour CARAMEL [ÎLE DE FRANCE OUEST]

## Chapelle

*Bonjour,

Suite à une intervention chirurgicale délicate sur un rein, CARAMEL a besoin en urgence de trouver une famille d'accueil de convalescence aux alentours de LA CELLE SAINT CLOUD (78) ou d'ARGENTEUIL (95), lieux où se trouvent les cliniques vétérinaires qui gèrent son post opératoire.

CARAMEL est sortant et bloqué à la clinique vétérinaire en l'absence de FA*  :: 
*C'est hyper urgent de le faire sortir car il a été hospitalisé 3 semaines et çà commence à être trop long pour son moral.*

*Il lui faut une FA très présente et véhiculée.* 
*Elle doit savoir administrer des médicaments à un chat sociable et être vigilante sur une éventuelle dégradation de son état de santé.*

*CARAMEL apprécie la compagnie des autres chats, s'ils sont sociables et calmes.* 
*Pas de chiens, il en a peur.*

*Durée de l'accueil : jusqu'au 1er septembre 2020*

*CONTACT : 06 63 17 88 75 ou amis2caramel@gmail.com*

*TOUTES LES PROPOSITIONS SERONT* *EXAMINÉES**.*
*MERCI POUR VOTRE AIDE*

----------


## Chapelle

Post clos - Merci

----------

